# Cutting out



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey folks, small problem developed recently but seems to be doing it more and more. I have a 97 HB 2.4L 5 speed, it seems that running under low load under 2K RPM, like rolling thru a parking lot, especially when you let off the throttle to come to a stop, the engine will seem to cut out and buck sharply then run fine again.

Hard to describe, but, anyone else ever experience this???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

If there was a code, I would have mentioned it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is this truck a stocker or a bastardized version..?

start with vacumn..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do, like Zanegrey suggested, is do an ECU code readout to check for possible fault codes.

Here are several possibilities:
- Bad O2 sensor.
- Dirty IACV valve.
- Vacuum leak in the intake system.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im gonna scan it today and see whats up.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is it a stocker or not??


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Its bone stock, and guess what, my CEL was on for some time because of a overfilled gas tank causing the pressure sensor to fail.

Underneath that was a P0510 and P0120, both TPS related.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

SO basically my TPS is cooked,no?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

don't you think you could test the tps ?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you can test the TPS. go here and get a manual it will certainly help

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/153432-would-you-like-96-pickup-repair.html


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got one for a 97 already, and yes, i do intend on testing it.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

If it does turn out to be the TPS, let me know. I have one laying around that i can part with.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, tested it and guess what, .3v at idle, 4V at WOT and 5v at the source. Tested the closed throttle switch too, 12V cloased, 0v open.

TPS checked out, cleared the codes, have yet to return.

Wondering if buying another vehicle with a CEL was a wise choice...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

bravisimo...


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any ideas as to why it would throw a CEL for the TPS and a CEL for the closed throttle switch? And have the part be OK!?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

didn't you say the switch was on..

and do not worry about the throttle switch code..


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

The switch functioned normally as per the manual, and I cant ignore codes, CA smog will NOT allow you to pass even with a CEL for a gas cap.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

when you tested the tps ..did you real time numbers match the manual numbers..

i anm think you base idle numbers are a little low..

and are you saying it is fixed or not??


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

My real time numbers matched the manuals, for both switches. 

My issue is that why would a part throw a code, then pass the test?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

have an issue get a tissue..

no really ,,just keep an eye on things to see if it comes up again..

but other than that ..just let it go ..


the idle switch is a no sequitar..it would have fixed it self (or the code would have went awy) if you would have just hit the gas pedal while in testing mode..


----------

